# Vampire (African Filter) Shrimps



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello,
Just wanted to share a couple photos of my new additions...
Saw them yesterday, had to go back today and bring one home, ended up with 2 
Currently acclimating, will post better photos once in the tank 













They are just juvies now at 1.5", excited to see how they grow and colour up.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool colouring, good find!


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks,
I spent about 30mins picking out these 2, almost swapped one out for a different one, glad I didn't 
They went under the rocks right away, have to wait until they come out to get a pic...


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Photo right after acclimation, right now I can only spot one, in the same spot as in the photo. I suspect the other one found the tunnel in my mini stump, it was eyeing out the wood from behind a rock shortly after I took the photo.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Sploosh said:


> Photo right after acclimation, right now I can only spot one, in the same spot as in the photo. I suspect the other one found the tunnel in my mini stump, it was eyeing out the wood from behind a rock shortly after I took the photo.
> View attachment 15251
> View attachment 15252


Nice shrimp, I always wanted some. Also your hillstreams are gorgeous! Mine are grey, wish they that colouring.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

datfish said:


> Nice shrimp, I always wanted some. Also your hillstreams are gorgeous! Mine are grey, wish they that colouring.


Thank you, I didn't think I would be able to get these.... then I saw them at the lfs 
As for the hillstream loaches, maybe you have a different species? Mine are sewellia lineolata - have pretty much been this colour (more or less) since I got them.

One was brave enough to come out today  I spooked it a little with the camera though, dang macro led...













Still haven't seen the other one since the first photo...


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Sploosh said:


> Thank you, I didn't think I would be able to get these.... then I saw them at the lfs
> As for the hillstream loaches, maybe you have a different species? Mine are sewellia lineolata - have pretty much been this colour (more or less) since I got them.
> 
> One was brave enough to come out today  I spooked it a little with the camera though, dang macro led...
> ...


I got myself a Flower Shrimp to compensate never being able to get one.

And mine are a Beaufortia sp. (Although they have very different colouring, so maybe I have two different).

They're very nice shrimp, can't wait to see them full grown!


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks again, I did the same (got flower shrimp) last year, awesome characters 
I can't wait to see them full grown either (or see them both out at the same time 

Here's a recent pic of my male flower shrimp, enjoy


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Sploosh said:


> Thanks again, I did the same (got flower shrimp) last year, awesome characters
> I can't wait to see them full grown either (or see them both out at the same time
> 
> Here's a recent pic of my male flower shrimp, enjoy
> View attachment 15315


Mine won't come out of hiding until the light's been off for a few hours, but I know for a fact it's eating. Hopefully it'll become more active!

And that's a gorgeous shrimp! I can't wait till mine looks like that.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Took mine (have 3) over 6 months before they started feeding in the open. In the old tank they always hid under the driftwood, I had to add a small powerhead under the wood, just so they could get some food. And that male looked exactly the same as the 2 females (thought I had 3 females for the longest time), right up until the second molt in the new tank. Once he had some space to stretch out, he molted thrice and doubled in size 
And Thanks, he did most of the work


----------

